# Composition faculty of this four music schools: any heavyweights?



## YigeChen (Mar 15, 2017)

Berklee College of Music: https://www.berklee.edu/faculty/composition

Bienen School of Music: http://www.music.northwestern.edu/faculty/composition-and-music-technology/index.html

Eastman School of Music: https://www.esm.rochester.edu/faculty/#composition

University of Michigan SMTD: https://smtd.umich.edu/faculty_staff/index_dept.php

Just curious, how many of them are considered important contemporary composers?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello YigeChen, I can't help you but I am sure one of our U.S.A memebers can help you.
Welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

There are two composers from the University of Michigan that I am familiar with: Michael Daugherty and Bright Sheng. 

Daugherty is big in the area of concert band music. The United States Marine Band has programed his music. I met him once at a Marine Band concert.


----------

